# CUPS install error



## Understudy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I recently did a `pkg_deinstall -a` (cleanup). I am now doing now doing an install of the ports. I am having a problem with cups.  

Now for the info:

```
FreeBSD Shibari.brendhanhorne.com 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Fri Sep 27 03:52:52 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I am trying to install cups 1.5.4. I am getting an error on the install:


```
===>  Installing for cups-base-1.5.4_1
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on executable: gs - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: cups - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: cupsimage - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: paper - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: atk-1.0 - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: gdk_pixbuf-2.0 - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0 - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: pcre - found
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: pango-1.0 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if print/cups-base already installed
if ! pw groupshow cups; then pw groupadd cups -g 193; fi
cups:*:193:
if ! pw usershow cups; then pw useradd cups -g cups -u 193  -h - -d /nonexistent -s /usr/sbin/nologin -c "CUPS Owner"; fi
pw: no such user `cups'
pw: user 'cups' already exists
*** [pre-su-install] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/instant-workstation.
```

I have gone in and erased the lines for cups from /etc/group/etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd. However I get the same error message. 

So how do I fix this so cups will install?

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## Understudy (Oct 30, 2013)

If I erase the lines in /etc/group /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd  it looks like this:


```
===>   cups-base-1.5.4_1 depends on shared library: pango-1.0 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if print/cups-base already installed
if ! pw groupshow cups; then pw groupadd cups -g 193; fi
pw: unknown group `cups'
if ! pw usershow cups; then pw useradd cups -g cups -u 193  -h - -d /nonexistent -s /usr/sbin/nologin -c "CUPS Owner"; fi
pw: no such user `cups'
pw: user 'cups' disappeared during update
*** [pre-su-install] Error code 67

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-base.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1
```


Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## kpa (Oct 30, 2013)

Do not edit those files directly, they are meant to be handled by pw(8) and vipw(8) utilities only. You can fix the password database by running vipw(8), make a trivial change and undo it in the editor, save and exit.


----------



## Understudy (Oct 30, 2013)

Fixed it: delete the CUPS lines from /etc/group /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd, then run this: `cd /etc && pwd_mkdb -p master.passwd`.

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## Anthie (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Brendhan*

It really helps for me.


----------

